# puppy having very loose stools



## Peyton18 (Jan 11, 2012)

I have had puppy for about a week and a half.She is 8 weeks old. When we brought her home she had soft but formed stools. We did not change her food over slowly the breeder forgot to give us our bag. After about 2 days she started having loose pudding type stools. I tried giving her pumpkin, it help for a few hours then the nexy day it was much more liquidy. So for two days I gave her rice chicken and pumpkin with a very small amount of her dry kibble(Diamond natruals large breed puppy). That help also but not lasting for more then a day. I also was giving her pepto and anti dierrhea meds. They didn't help either. Yesterday I gave her some yogurt with probiotics and pumpkin and today she had formed softish stools. Then later in the day she started having the liquid stool again. There is no blood or mucus. Its brown like her food. The breeder gave me albon. Today was her fifth day tomorrow is her rest day. She also gave me panacur to do on her second rest day. She had a fecal and it came back negitive. could I be over feeding her or should I change her food? Please help it is driving me crazy.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Have you taken her to the vet yet? For a check? Why would you give her panacur if her fecal was negative?

I hate Diamond Naturals LBP food. All three of my dogs got sick while eating a bag. What food was she eating at the breeders? The same?

I would start with a vet appointment. Her intestines might be irritated and that might mean an antibiotic or another med.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Don't give her anti-diarrhea meds. Some dogs can be sensitive to it and it can make them very sick or kill them.
Even pepto should not be given without a vet's advice as it's got the same ingredient as aspirin and can cause further irritation.

You need to take a stool sample (or the whole puppy) in to the vet and get an actual diagnosis to know what to give and how much.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

it's probably purebreditis. what kind of
pumkin are feeding (can, fresh)? make
sure the pumpkin isn't pie mix. when i use
canned pumkin it's in water only. the yogurt,
is it the kind with sugar or artificial sweetners
or is it organic?


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

I'd go back to the plain jane boiled chicken and rice. Nothing else, besides the meds. I wouldn't even bother mixing in kibble until you get more stable. Been thru this when my pup was young and it sucked. I don't recall how many days of chicken and rice there were, but several at least. I didn't make any attempt to mix in kibble until stools were much improved, and then only added, literally, 10 pieces, then 15, then 20.... slooowww.

Not fun.


----------



## Peyton18 (Jan 11, 2012)

I had a appointment for the vet and then her stools started to get better. And then tonight not so much. I used organic pumpkin and yogurt. Could I be over feeding her? I am giving her 3 meal a day 1 cup in the morning 1/2 in the after noon and 1 cup at dinner. She doesn't always finish it. I have read that even if the fecal was negitive she could still have giardia. But there is no blood or mucus in her stools no vomiting. She has gained 2.5 pounds sence I have had her. The breeder feed pro pac? Never heard of it. and couldn't find it.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Peyton18 said:


> I had a appointment for the vet and then her stools started to get better. And then tonight not so much. I used organic pumpkin and yogurt. Could I be over feeding her? I am giving her 3 meal a day 1 cup in the morning 1/2 in the after noon and 1 cup at dinner. She doesn't always finish it. I have read that even if the fecal was negitive she could still have giardia. But there is no blood or mucus in her stools no vomiting. She has gained 2.5 pounds sence I have had her. The breeder feed pro pac? Never heard of it. and couldn't find it.


Preface! I am NOT a professional! 

Again, I'd go back to chicken and plain white rice and ditch all kibble. No bones, no chewies, nothing. Chicken and rice and perhaps a little plain pumpkin (not the pie filling stuff) mixed in. And small meals. She probably needs a little fasting time. The immediate switchover of food probably got her little system pretty upset. As for the yogurt, from what I've read here, there just isn't enough probiotic in it to make much difference. I hope someone will correct me if that is mistaken. Her system just seems to be pretty screwed up, so bland and dull is probably the best approach, ruling out other medical issues. But you said her fecal was negative. 

I do hope better informed people will chime in here. All I'm going on is what worked for us when we had this problem.


----------



## Peyton18 (Jan 11, 2012)

Ok well now this morning my pups stools looked great! This is driving me nuts. I did not change anything with her food last night. What is going on with this pup? she is a active healthy girl could I be over feeding her? :help:


----------



## Peyton18 (Jan 11, 2012)

All day today she had nice formed stools. Feed her rice chicken small amount of kibble yogurt and pumpkin. She pooped 4 times today so far. 3 of them looked great the last one was very loose again. I gave her more kibble in her dinner then I did in her first two meals.. How long should it take for her to get used to the food? And should I try a different food?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

chelle said:


> Preface! I am NOT a professional!
> 
> .


But do you play one on TV? That's what really counts.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Jax08 said:


> But do you play one on TV? That's what really counts.


No... BUT I stayed at a Holiday Inn about two years ago? Does that count? 

OP, sorry you're not getting more feedback... but really, back off with the kibble. Plain jain boiled chicken and rice. Get her stable. And four poops in one day? That's a lotta poopin.


----------



## marbeen (Dec 16, 2011)

My puppy (9 week old) did the same thing. I called the breeder and was told that the food I was giving him was too rich. That was two days ago. Today, poop is back to normal and two/three times a day. Any more, plus the loose aspect, you may have a "too rich" syndrom. Talk to the vet and stick with what is easy on her stomach.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Panacur will eliminate giardia along with intestinal worms. I would find another kibble - if there is a Costco near by try the Kirkland Signature Puppy Food. Good kibble for the price. Try boiled chicken and sticky rice (1 cup rice/2 cups water or water from your boiled chicken). Feed very small amounts several times per day (1/2 cup or less each feeding). After her stools form SLOWLY add kibble (1/4 cup per day to start) for several days until you see well formed stools. The add a little more.

It can take a long time for a young pups intestines to correct. Also, do not feed any treats! And make sure the pup has plenty of water to drink.


----------



## Peyton18 (Jan 11, 2012)

What about royla cainin german shepherd puppy food? Is that a good food to try. I agree that the food she is eating right now Diamonds Natrauls large breed puppy is giving her the upset. Also over feeding could be the problem.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

If you haven't brought the dog to the vet, please do. They would be the best person to figure out what's going on, if it's a food intolerance or a parasite in the stool. *Some of the parasites can be transmissible to humans so don't fiddle around with home treatment and do not wait to bring the puppy in. *

BTW, it is illegal for a person who is not a vet to dole out prescription medications, and Albon is a prescription.


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 7, 2011)

Overfeeding, you have asked this several times, you need to get a weight on the puppy and follow the directions on the package. If your feeding the correct amount for the pups weight then overfeeding isn't your problem.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Peyton18 said:


> What about royla cainin german shepherd puppy food? Is that a good food to try. I agree that the food she is eating right now Diamonds Natrauls large breed puppy is giving her the upset. Also over feeding could be the problem.


Petyon, you need to back off the kibble. Get her stable!!!!!! For goodness sakes, I wouldn't consider a food change in the midst of all of this. Get her stable on chicken and rice. Bland, bland, super bland. 

And of course, a vet visit is likely in order.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Anastasia said:


> Overfeeding, you have asked this several times, you need to get a weight on the puppy and follow the directions on the package. If your feeding the correct amount for the pups weight then overfeeding isn't your problem.


Actually, the package amount is often a bit too much... but right now, I wouldn't be feeding any kibble at all.


----------



## Peyton18 (Jan 11, 2012)

I have had her to the vet and the vet found nothing to be wrong and suggested the food was the problem. I had her on plain rice and chicken she had fine stools. Then I added less then a 1/4 cup she was fine to then When i went to work my husband feed her way to much and we are back to the diarrhea again tonight. Thats why I asked about the food and over feeding. She is always acting like she is starving. I feel like she isn't getting enogh from the rice and chicken. I have read a lot about digestive problems with GSD. And Think the food is too rich for her. Stop telling me to take to the vet she has been there twice with nothing wrong. 2 fecals have been done blood work. The vet said it is more then likly the food. So advice on a food that is good for sensitive tummy would be nice.


----------



## kitmcd (Aug 31, 2011)

Diarrhea can be caused by so many different things.

I will share with you my experience with my pup. She also started with the loose stools about 1 week after we brought her home. I was using the same food that breeder used. I took her to vet and twice all fecal samples, blood work normal. They suggested I put her on a GI Rx food which we did and it did help. However, she still would have one out of 3 stools loose....then one day she prolapsed her rectum .....emergency vet visit to suture in the rectum. 

Then lots of tests....ultrasound and some very specific cultures that usually aren't done routinely. She ended up having an overgrowth of camplobacter. They felt that her immune system was immature. It essentially was an overgrowth of a normally occurring GI bacteria.

With the GI food for a month and the time, she finally got to normal. Though I have to say I am still preoccupied with her bowel movements! :blush:

Hope yours is better soon, I know what a worry it is!


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Peyton18 said:


> I have had her to the vet and the vet found nothing to be wrong and suggested the food was the problem. I had her on plain rice and chicken she had fine stools. Then I added less then a 1/4 cup she was fine to then *When i went to work my husband feed her way to much* and we are back to the diarrhea again tonight. Thats why I asked about the food and over feeding. She is always acting like she is starving. I feel like she isn't getting enogh from the rice and chicken. I have read a lot about digestive problems with GSD. And Think the food is too rich for her. Stop telling me to take to the vet she has been there twice with nothing wrong. 2 fecals have been done blood work. The vet said it is more then likly the food. So advice on a food that is good for sensitive tummy would be nice.


Easy, easy, don't get defensive! So the husband is the problem. 

Ok, so good, she was doing well on the bland diet. Ok. Check.

She's had medical issues ruled out. Ok. Check.

Let's get the hubby under control.  (When I went thru this, I didn't "let" my bf feed my dog. I didn't trust him to do it right. Well, actually, I still do the work of feeding the dogs. I know how much, what to add, etc and so on.. he doesn't and he's too lazy to learn.) 

Rice and chicken is certainly NOT a long term diet, just a way to stabilize.

So here's what I would do and I am saying this with the warning that I am absolutely not a professional. Only a person who has dealt with runny poop. Nothing more. Runny poop experience and actually *still* working on firming up poop.

Plain, bland diet of the chicken and rice until stools are firm and healthy -- several in a row, minimum. You could add green beans as well. (Thanks emoore for that advice.) Maybe a small amount of canned pumpkin (not the pie mix stuff.) If she's still hungry, you could add a nice frozen carrot as a treat. (fiber)

Then add just a touch of kibble. Normally most people would say do a slow transition of kibbles, but if this dog is just *that* sensitive to that kibble, maybe you could ditch that step. Just start adding the new food of your choice, just a small handful of kibbles at a time. As in, 10 kibbles, then 20, etc. 

All the while, you're monitoring the stools. If they go back to runny, you moved too fast.


----------



## Peyton18 (Jan 11, 2012)

Sorry this is really driving me nuts. I am back to the start of it again after todays huge feeding. Thanks for the advice. I will try a new food when I start to add the kibble back in. She seems good other then the loose stools. I really had it under control untill I went to work today and my husband gave her to much kibble with her rice and chicken. Not happy. She is around 12.5 ponds at 9 weeks. Do you think she small. I worry about her growth with this diarrhea issue.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Does he realize he's making her sick? 
Also - if changing foods, *avoid corn, wheat, soy and by-products.*
Kirkland signature has none of the above. Diamond Naturals can be found many places as well.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Peyton18 said:


> Sorry this is really driving me nuts. I am back to the start of it again after todays huge feeding. Thanks for the advice. I will try a new food when I start to add the kibble back in. She seems good other then the loose stools. I really had it under control untill I went to work today and my husband gave her to much kibble with her rice and chicken. Not happy. She is around 12.5 ponds at 9 weeks. Do you think she small. I worry about her growth with this diarrhea issue.


I know very well how frustrating it is!!!!

Can you post a pic of her?

And when you say "diarrhea," do you honestly mean diarrhea -- as in almost pure runny stuff or soft poop? Where is she on this system?

http://media.weirduniverse.net/poop_sheet2_2.jpg

(Thanks to the poster who once gave me this link, I'm sorry I don't remember who that was.)

If my bf had to feed my dog due to my work schedule or something, I actually made the meal up ahead of time, so all he had to do was take it from the fridge. (if it included something that needed refrigeration.)


----------



## Peyton18 (Jan 11, 2012)

:laugh:Update changed her food to Bil Jac Large Breed Puppy. And no more diarrhea. Got a free sample from work and thought I would try it. She is on it completely and is having the best stools I have seen her have. I am so happy. Any insight on Bil Jac? It seems to be an ok food and deffinetly helped her diarrhea.


----------

